# חשבתי לעשות רישיון לאופנוע, אבל בסופו של דבר ירדתי מזה



## Chazz

Hi,

Is there a similiar idiom in English for "*ירדתי מזה" 


*​Thanks


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

What's wrong with *gave it up/gave up this idea*?


----------



## arielipi

זה נכון, אבל לא מספק.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

מה אתה מציע?1


----------



## David S

Perhaps the OP is looking for a double entendre? Like laredet mehaofanoa and meharishayon.

How about: "I thought about hitching up with a motorcycle license but at the end of the day I ditched the idea.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

David S said:


> *Perhaps the OP is looking for a double entendre?* Like laredet mehaofanoa and meharishayon.
> 
> How about: "I thought about hitching up with a motorcycle license but at the end of the day I ditched the idea.



I don't think so, but *ditch *may still be a better option in this case. Just one question: isn't it a bit rude in comparison with "give up"?


----------



## arielipi

After talking with a friend of mine, give up is ok.


----------



## airelibre

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> I don't think so, but *ditch *may still be a better option in this case. Just one question: isn't it a bit rude in comparison with "give up"?



I don't see ditched as a rude word. Perhaps in "he ditched his girlfriend", yes, but here it is a good word to use if looking for a double entendre like David wrote.


----------



## k8an

To me, in this case, ירדתי מזה is kinda like "I lost enthusiasm for it".


----------

